# exploratory laparoscopy



## Leanne (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding appropriate code for exploratory laparoscopy with evacuation of hematoma following a laparoscopic cholecystectomy done 2 days prior.  Any suggestions?  

Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Jul 16, 2008)

hmmmm...can you use the diagnostic lap code (49320)?  We need more "hematoma" codes!


----------

